# Update on Alvimopan



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

There's currently a stage III test for Alvimopan for pain/gas/bloating and constipation. I was hoping if anyone has some info or update about this new promising medication.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you think it is available righ now?Anyway look the makers meds list.GSK pipeline:http://gsk.com/investors/pp_pipeline_standard.htm


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I dont think so but I was hoping to get as much info about it as possible and cannot understand why nobody seems to know more about such a promising/hopeful drug


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

When it is on clinicals trials it is hard to find IBSers on it.You can join the clinicals trials if you met the criteras:Alvimopan worldwide trials:http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/gui/show/...0101998?order=2


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

2Btrue:It should be available in few months.The FDA is looking at it rigth now(post-illeus).


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Spasman,thanks for all the infoI didnt realize that it was so close to being released. Do you have any information about when it is aticipated to be available?? If they are still conducting trials it could be more than a year until it is released.I believe this could help so many of us. It is also used for not opiod related problems and ileus related constipation/pain


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

2b,take a look at Entereg(Alvomipan),there is 2 application on the pipeline link above.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I wonder if it's on store now.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi SpasmanSorry I took so long to reply but I've hardly been able to get out of bed because ofo the pain.Apparently some pharmacies in some states already have the drug but you have to shop around. I would suggest the best thing would be to e-mail the company, especially that you are in Canada.I wonder if this drug would help pain though - does anyone know????














Hope this helps.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah what could be the impact on sensitivity?I'm really curious about this drug.I did have weird reaction to codeine,anti-inflammatory drug and never recover from it.Could it help?







Thanks 2btrue,i'm always here for you.







I have been to Dr Larh last year and been diagnosed with non-puborelaxing muscle.It seems that i have IBS-C+non-relaxing puborectalis.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Spasman,Did Dr. Lahr say he could do anything to help you?The new drug is now available at pharmacies in the USA but one has to have a prescription. I dont think it will have any impact on pain or sensitivity, it seems more related to constipation alone however it would be worth trying. you could go into the web site and find out if it is available in Canada or how you could get it. Please keep me posted.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quoteid Dr. Lahr say he could do anything to help you?


Heu he said that non-relaxing puborectalis is treatable with biofeedback.I've tried some but my physiotherapist is not supported by any gastroenterologist specialize in pelvic floor dysfunction.I will try to get Alvomipan.But where?







Also,i will take an appointment with a gastroenterologist who does *Lidocaine injection * in the abdominal wall for pain/sensitivity.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

You can find a physiotherapist that specializes in this kind of work but you may have to do a lot of research or even call the Licencing board to get some info or go through the yellow pages, call main hospitals etc.It isnt encouraged or mentioned much to patients to do this technique because modern medicine seems to use drugs but one cant treat everything with drugs.Call or e-mail the company and ask them if you can get the new drug from Canada - they will have all the resources you will need in this regard.Find out more about the cortisone shots - I have had about 12 over a 2 year period but they were not at all effective but I kept hoping. Remember that one has to find the exact spot and it doesnt go deep at all - barely beneath the skin. If your pain is fairly deep it may have no effect. Please check on all the details before you subject yourself to a pretty harmful medication that is directly absorbed!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

He does Lidocaine injection like dentist stuff.I don't think it's the same thing as Â«cortisone.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lidocaine is a pain killer. http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...pdi/500058.htmlCortisone is a steroid and is more to promote the healing of something that is in pain. It reduces the inflamation so it can heal, and the healing will relieve the pain. It doesn't treat pain directly. Usually it is used for things like getting a shot in a tendon that is not healing up well by itself. http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/paindrugs/a/cortisone.htmK.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have had cortisone injection in a shoulder once.It burn like hell for few days,i cannot imagine to get it in the belly.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I think we've kind of got off the topic of this posting. Has anyone tried Alvimopan and know how it compares to Zelnorm?Any news or anything about Alvimopan???


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It's true 2btrue.This drug has a big potential for chronic pain sufferers because combine with narcotics,it evoid the constipation from opioids and dosen't affect the effect of the pain med.Entereg/Alvomipan:http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories....03436145&EDATE=ABOUT Entereg/Alvomipan AND CLINICALS TRIALS IN UK:http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?...gular&id=842477I would like to give it a try.Even keep it in my home just in case i take opioids.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

spasman,I dont believe narcotics help the kind of pain a lot of people have due to them targeting different brain receptors however everyone is different. IBS type pain is so complex I dont believe its as easy as taking a narcotic then taking a drug for constipation. I think a lot of us have tried narcotics and taken laxative type stuff but it just doesnt work out.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just called Glaxosmith kline in North Carolina.The guy said it is not on the market.







But i'm sure it is approoved.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Spasman,Re: Amitiza ... seems strange because 2 pharmacies I called have it in stock and the other said they would have to order it which would take about 2 days. I dont however have a prescription for it nor do I have a GI so I guess I'll have to work on thatRegarding the cortisone shots - you are right to assume that it hurts like crazy having it done in the abdomen. After each one I had it was like recovering from open abdominal surgery all over again - it kind of stirred up all the nerves but just lasted for about 2 days - but it was total agony. It would have been worth it if I had received some long term benefits but that didnt happen.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Spasman, I spoke to someone at the company re getting the drug in Canada. He said its not being marketed there but the best thing would be to contact the parent company which is Takeda Pharmaceuticals at www.tpna.com Hope this helps - let me know.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Entereg the brand name for Alvimopan is not AmitzaThis is the latest infor I could find on Alvimopan Dated 4/13/2006http://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=12658


> quote:GlaxoSmithKline (NYSE: GSK) and Adolor Corporation (Nasdaq: ADLR) announced today that GSK has completed enrolment of the Phase 3 clinical programme to evaluate the efficacy and safety of the oral investigational drug Entereg (alvimopan) for the treatment of gastrointestinal adverse events caused by opioids used for persistent non-cancer pain


Amitza is made by Takeda. Alvimopan is made by GSK and Adolor.It sounds like maybe the two are getting confused here?A drug that just got the Phase III enrollment done is NOT approved and on the market. None of the online pharmacies I checked has it. They do have Amitza at some of them, but it is just now starting to be available as it was approved only a few weeks ago.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks K.Look like everything you say is true.I still wait for the feedback from members on Amitiza.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info K. YOU'RE RIGHT!! - I've BECOME TOTALLY CONFUSED BETWEEN THE TWO DRUGS - THANKS FOR SETTING THINGS RIGHT - I feel a lot better now. Sorry, my concentration isnt too good with all this pain going on, it drives me crazy!


----------

